# 50+ Gills on 3 hrs....



## Mike4066 (May 25, 2007)

I went to Indigo Lake in CVNP tonight after work and did some serious work with a foam spider. I landed 25+ in less than 1 hour and stopped counting. After 3 hours I lost the light and then my spider.

They weren't 10" monsters but they were all 5-8" and there were ALOT of them.

Best part there were 3 people there with spinning rods getting virtually skunked.. I think the 3 of them pulled 1 for every 3 I caught.

THAT was fun...


(doh, typo'd the subject line and can't change it)


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cant beat foam bugs and spiders on gills and crappie, we also hammered them this spring in ponds on foam bugs. Awsome catch today, hopefully you have alot more of them.


----------



## Mike4066 (May 25, 2007)

i've had hot days with my ultralight where I catch 20+ but this was just sick.

It was to the point where when I cast I could tell just by how the spider hit the water if I was going to get a bite. If it hit too hard I just recast to a different spot and would come back to that one a couple minutes later. 

Nice soft landings would be hit within seconds.


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

Mike, 
I am new to fly fishing, Last night was my first trip for gills in a local res. Caught about 10
My question.. How do you work the spider after it lands? 
Do you slowly strip it causing a wake? or just pick it up and recast to another spot?
Caought all BG's but 1 on landing but did get my largest one and a small 8" bass stripping it back... Just wondering if stripping it in was wasting my time? 
Thanks,
--coach


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey mike try a small chart. or white popper and cast it so it hit the water a bit harder not soft. You will surely bring the big girls out and look around for spawning gills soon. That it so much fun beat out conventional guys everyday here for me also. When you do find them spawning you keep catching them til you get tired of it! And I mean you will easily bust 100 in a few hours.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Fishin' Coach said:


> Mike,
> I am new to fly fishing, Last night was my first trip for gills in a local res. Caught about 10
> My question.. How do you work the spider after it lands?
> Do you slowly strip it causing a wake? or just pick it up and recast to another spot?
> ...


Just experiment and it doesn't take long to figure them out. Butr when you do it a blast! Usually start out do nothing then make changes in stripping. I also tell my self if I don't get a response withing 15 seconds then I recast to another location.


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

coach,

I rotate. Sometime I just let them sit and drift, then next cast I'll let them sit, then change up the stripping. See what works, then play with variables around whatever works. 

dday


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Mike...Sounds like you had a great time! Good for you.

Coach...I usually just let 'em sit a minute..then just a VERY slight twitch. Hint...I tie my gurglers & spiders with "longer" legs & it seems to drive 'em nuts.
Mike


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

The gills will tell you what they like on that particular day... About the longer legs on spiders; I totally agree with that...

Have Fun!

Dan


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

The more the better and brighter color works also. Started adding more longer legs to the poppers I got finished this morning. Will get some pictures up by morning as I am going after brookies in about an hour.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Mark,
What are you going after (or should I say what DID you go after) the brookies with? We had good luck in the Shendoahs with klinkhamers & partridge & orange soft hackles. Just curious as to the WV success patterns. They sure are beautiful fish!
Mike


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

caddis and caddis emergers mostly and a fly I designed last year that worked wonderfully. will posts some pictures when I get chance. I am within about 80 percent of some of best brookies fishing in the state all within 1 1/2 hours at the most.


----------



## Mike4066 (May 25, 2007)

about the action I used.. If I didn't have action in the first 5-10 seconds of the fly landing on the water I would make it twitch a bit and give it another 5-10 seconds then recast.

They were hitting pretty quick on the landing. I haven't had a chance to get back out since then, but I expect to be back out soon.


----------



## chuckyp (Oct 23, 2007)

I usually have luck soon as the fly hits the water as well. Some times I don't even see where the gill came from. Just see him crush the fly as soon as it lands. Gills are over looked and are a ton of fun when you're getting them on practically every cast. By me I pull in a bass every once in a while too.


----------

